

Ask HN: Are HN comments ranked in a particular order? - aves


======
gregschlom
IIRC, they are ranked by taking into account a mix of comment points and your
comment average, which is the average points of your last 50 (?) comments.

------
NicoJuicy
Yes, in the past, the algorithm was ranked in the same way as the comments.

But if i'm not mistaking, pg changed this.

